

3Dud TV - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2011/01/3dud-tv/

======
jskopek
I don't think anyone expects 3D TV sales to take off for the foreseeable
future. We don't have enough content, and 3D TV prices are still too inflated,
for the casual consumer to be enticed. When 3D TVs are priced as cheaply as
regular sets, when glasses-free technology is the norm, and when more content
is broadcast in 3D (especially sports), we'll probably see a shift. Those
three things aren't likely to happen for another two years though.

